# JC 2021 Rhizing Moon/Houndog 8/ Crossfire 4 Journal



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

Well here we go everyone. If anything, I figure this journal will help my keep track of results and help me stay organized a bit.
My lawn is a far cry from many of yours as I am new to the lawn care journey. I overseeded last fall with decent results-( I only did about 2k sqft of my 10k sq ft lawn. This year I am overseeding the rest as well as patching a bit of what I overseeded last fall. After sorting things out- I quickly realized water was going to be my limiting factor. I have one a pocket on the front and back of my house and one on the side that will need for both the front and the back.So, I will be breaking my overseed up into sections. Today is 8/14 which might be a bit early to have seed down in southern missouri. But the forecast looks decent for the next 10 days- staying in the mid 80s. So, I have seed down today in the front yard which receives more shade than the back. I will look to have seed down on the back yard by labor day weekend. I brought my HOC down to about 2 inches over the past 2 weeks. Before I seeded I did multiple passes with a lawn rake. I hand seeded a few bare spots-raked in seed, and covered with Peat.Seeding in the fall is always difficult for me because I am a teacher and coach so its by far the busiest work time of the year for me. I am getting things going about 10 days before school starts- so hopefully I can have the time to keep things looking good! I am seeding with 5 Star Sun Mix from BWI. I picked up for 85$ for 50 lbs from a local farm supply store. I thought that was a steal considering they sell it for $130 on domyown.com
Seed is down at 6lbs per 1k sqft in most of yard except for 1 section that really didnt need much seed at all. Is 6lbs too light? Too heavy! I borrowed a scotts spreader and had it on a 10 setting. That was about right for me to go across 4 different directions in 1k sq ft. I am planning on putting down scotts starter with meso in about 5-6 days. Id spray tenacity- but I am too much of a noob and dont trust myself! ( This is by and large what held me back from doing a full reno) I also aerarated with a spike aerator- I did this before and after seed down to prepare the seed bed as well as hopefully get better seed to soil compact.

When we had our daughter 3 years ago I vividly remember bringing her home and spending the first 10 days ( at least) not knowing what the hell I am doing and just trying to keep her alive  This feels alot like that!

Anyways, pray for my baby grass seeds everyone! I look forward to your input!


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

Seed Tag with Cultivars. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

Calling this guy an aerator seems like a stretch.... lawn Rake?


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

10 day forecast


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

Problem of the day- poor sprinkler coverage.

Solution of the day





Soooo much better


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

Day 2 after seed down. RAIN!!! It's a beautiful thing. I don't expect it will turn into a washout. Almost too good to be true!


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

3 days after seed down. More rain today. Not much but it came about 6pm. I suppose I could be worried about fungus- since it will be pretty damp over night- but overall I think it's +1 for the seed


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

5 days after Seed down....
Seed Babies!!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

Thank you Chris!!


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)

8 days after SD. More germination. My water coverage is not perfect- but as good as it's going to get I guess. I have both sprinklers set up on Hyve timers. Which really needed to happen because we start school this week which means I won't be home to baby things. We are also facing murders row of temps Monday- Friday this week- so I am hoping we can pull throgh


----------



## JC23 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------

